# Rats and Radiators.



## delinope (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm moving to an apartment around the first of the year and bringing my rats with me....yay! I think it will work out so well for my rats...they will live in the guest bedroom in their DCN and will be allowed to roam free in that room and play with toys around the room when I am home. One concern I do have is that the apartment is heated with radiator heat, and I haven't lived in a house with this kind of heat system before. The room the rats will be living in is also heated by a radiator. Do I need to block the radiator off at all for my rats' safety, or how do I handle the rats and the radiator? Any advice from people who have dealt with this before would be greatly appreciated, because I just don't have any knowledge about this. Thank you so much guys!!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I would try and cover them with something while you were free ranging. I assume they are working? I've actually seen people build faux cabinets to hide them from view.


----------



## JustAGirlAndHerRats (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a portable radiator heater and i just watch my girls and make sure they don't get near it. I let them free roam my bedroom since it's small. You can also put something around it to keep them from messing with it. :3


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Radiators get pretty warm but shouldn't be so hot that they'll burn instantly or anything. The only thing I might worry about is that they might try to crawl into it and get stuck. Maybe you could put wire mesh over and around it just like you do with cages where the bars are too wide. That would allow the heat out properly, not be a fire hazard like towels or other covering materials, and keep the rats from getting stuck.


----------

